# Christmas Patterns



## alisonj (Jan 25, 2012)

Thought I'd open a topic for Christmas themed patterns - for a bit of last minute inspiration!

http://www.************************...ing-patterns/seasonal-a-holidays/48-christmas

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/holxmas.htm

http://www.savethechildren.org.uk/knitting-patterns

http://www.ukhandknitting.com/knitting_patterns.php

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/christmas.php


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Brilliant! Thank you!
And in your avatar are the loveliest slippers. Is there a link for those too?


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for the link. There are lots of knitting patterns here that I am interested in


----------



## ElissaB (Dec 5, 2011)

Did anyone try the e-card via Save the Children?


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thank you.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

alisonj-Great patterns. Thanks for the links! Denise


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

There are some really great sites here - thank you so much!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Also bookmarked. Thanks!!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank You, bookmarked it. Now that I have spent an hour looking. thanks


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you


----------



## creations822 (Sep 26, 2012)

Are there crochet patterns as well? This is a wonderful idea, thank you.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Some nice patterns, thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## FelicityN42 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

